# Where can I order really good timothy hay?



## Maureen Las (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi
I have not been on here for a long time so "Hello" to all those who remember me.
I currently have a question re. where to get really nice timothy hay in bulk . 
Let me tell you a little about my hay experiences in the past. 
I have always had multiple bunnies and currently have 4 in addition to 4 guinea pigs. I get Oxbow Orchard grass in bulk from Foster and Smith for the guinea pigs and am always pleased with it. 
For awhile I was ordering Kleenmama's 3rd cut timothy and it was beautiful and soft. I did note , however, that my rabbits gained a lot of weight on it and decided that I needed something different .
I have ordered Oxbow western timothy hay on and off for years . The problem with it is that some of the time it is long stranded, green and softer and then the next time I will end up with a 50 lb box of green long hay that is like uncooked spaghetti, really sharp and awful. I stopped ordering Oxbow Western Timothy as I never know what I am going to get. 
I have started buying 96 oz. Kaytee timothy hay from Farm and fleet. I open the bags in the store so I can see if it is fresh and soft enough. I am generous with hay and this is costing me a fortune. 
I need recommendations on companies that provide really nice 2nd cut bulk timothy hay consistently. I have tried Kleenmama 2nd cut and it , too , is not always consistent in quality. It is depressing t to get 50 lbs. of hay that I need to throw away. 
I would very much appreciate input on this. Thanks 
Maureen


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 25, 2017)

Go to a feed store and buy by the bale of half bale. It will almost always be much fresher than "bagged" hay that is bagged, labeled, processed, shipped, stocked and then sold.

Just google for feed stores in your area.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 25, 2017)

feed stores here do not sell hay . I have looked :-(


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 25, 2017)

Where do you live Maureen? Maybe there is someone close by that knows a better place? There are always horses that need feeding so there is always good hay around somewhere


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 28, 2017)

I live in La Crosse Wi . I live rural but have not had too much good luck with local hay . I do not want alfalfa or clover in it . Have dealt with that before. I might put this on the RO FB page as some of the older members are still on there and I think that they might have some suggestions also.


----------



## JBun (Mar 28, 2017)

What about Small Pet Select? I think they might be more careful about the quality and consistency of their hay as they are a smaller company, and I would think want to keep their customers happy and coming back. Their hay is a bit pricey(to me anyways, who is a cheapo and only buys baled horse hay), but may be cheaper for you buying the bulk amount from them instead of always having to buy small bags of hay. Their smallest box of second cut timothy is 5 lbs and not the best deal, but you may be able to give them a call and request a small sample for a reasonable fee, then if you like it and your rabbits like it, place a larger order. The 20lb box is $45, the 60lb box is $80. So 60lbs would be the best price per lb if you like the hay. I've never ordered from them myself, but their hay does look nice on their website.


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 28, 2017)

does it have to be in bulk? Have you tried this one? 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+17311+23195&pcatid=23195 
Petco has the same price for a small package. My rabbits in general don't eat much hay (they eat grass in the yard) but even they expressed some interest


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 28, 2017)

hay that feed stores in my area have in bales is called Prairie hay (who knows what it is, This is the way it's called) - I wouldn't say it's a nice hay 
I buy it by trash bags to line their veggie trays (I serve veggies in a shallow cardboard that is either a top from a box from ALDI store, or I have to shorten walls from a regular cardboard container, still from ALDI) or as a bedding. Not that they eat it.


----------



## UFCreel (Mar 31, 2017)

Farm and Fleet in Woodstock Illinois carry's bales of Timothy hay at 50# for $16.99. I have found no problems with it. Add your location and someone in your area may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------

